# Spineless WunderBoner



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

This actually started as a joke here at the office...however, after watching the vid on how it works this looks pretty amazing. Anybody every try this?

http://www.spinelesswunderboner.com/


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Well ahhhhh hummmmm it appears the 'wonder b-oner' works as its a 'man' using it per the video...but guess one would have to purchase the 'wonder b-oner' to find out...Sorry but I'll pass on a purchase  ...have to say though I literally LMAO and can see why its an office video...so do tell, who is going to make the plunge on it? Proclaims to be good for Trout... o-|| o-||


----------



## cbassonafly (Oct 5, 2012)

hahaha that is awesome! I'm with K2 i think i'll pass on the purchase... it dosent look to hard to make anyways. but i am thinking it would make an awesome white elephant gift for next year


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

LMAO...K2, you crack me up. I was quite amazed at how easy it slid through the trout. Then when all was said and done, no bones left.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

HAHAHAHAHA! What do you do if your fish is longer than the wonder boner rod?


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Bears Butt said:


> HAHAHAHAHA! What do you do if your fish is longer than the wonder **** rod?


hmmmmm a modification add an attachment to screw on and make the wunderboner longer...will make any man using it very happy I'm sure and as the video indicates the wife will love it...I'll still pass on a future purchase though :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

I remember watching a local news station testing the "Wonder Boner" out. The reporter could barely keep a straight face every time she said the name. It didn't look like it worked all that well though...


----------

